# Flat water



## BananaSlug (May 12, 2014)

I've only fished the surf when there are some pretty good waves rolling in. Looks like next week their calling for flat water... what do ya do differently under those conditions? How do you read the surf if there's not much going on?


----------



## BananaSlug (May 12, 2014)

Was that a stupid question or what? Had nearly 100 views and no responses...


----------



## Salt Lines (Apr 4, 2013)

Not a stupid question. The pompano fishing is supposedly better when waves are churning up the bottom to expose and drag out sand fleas.

Flat water will make the fish more easy to spook, so you need to give them more room, try to disturb them less. Maybe use a smaller leader and be aware they can see everything better than normal


----------



## BananaSlug (May 12, 2014)

Hey thanks! I had wondered about them spooking easier... wouldn't have thought of a smaller leader though. I can't wait to get down there and do some fishing! I've gone the last few years and done pretty good catching what I'm after but I'm bringing a friend with me this time and want him to have the same success. The only problem with fishing the Gulf is it makes freshwater fishing a lot less fun haha.


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

BananaSlug said:


> Hey thanks! I had wondered about them spooking easier... wouldn't have thought of a smaller leader though. I can't wait to get down there and do some fishing! I've gone the last few years and done pretty good catching what I'm after but I'm bringing a friend with me this time and want him to have the same success. The only problem with fishing the Gulf is it makes freshwater fishing a lot less fun haha.


In my experience fishing for reds is about the same when the gulf is churning or flat except that I seem to be able to catch some closer in when it's rough (first gut before the first bar). When on the yak in the surf I've seen reds schooled up just hangin out on the first bar.

Like salt lines said I'd size down on the leader and maybe use fluoro.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

when it's flat I try to cast into darker water . also try to get out farther. the next question is will the water clean up in the next few days? will the the catfish go away? will the bluefish ,spanish and ladyfish schools get within casting distance?
Seen black drum landed recently,they seem to like the dirty water. Red fish don't mind it either. when are the whiting going to show up?

when there is no surf might be a good time to stand on a ladder out on the sand bar.
Next week is my last week of fishing for two months,I am trying to think positively.


----------



## BananaSlug (May 12, 2014)

I'll take the advice to heart... much appreciated! I sure hope the water cleans up... I have a blast catching the above mentioned fish on light tackle. We'll have a couple of kayaks with us but I never intended on doing the majority of fishing from them. If we need to get a little further out though I guess we will. We'll just wave at our wives occasionally so they feel like we are hanging out with them lmao.


----------



## squirrel (Mar 19, 2012)

jcallaham said:


> when it's flat I try to cast into darker water . also try to get out farther. the next question is will the water clean up in the next few days? will the the catfish go away? will the bluefish ,spanish and ladyfish schools get within casting distance?
> Seen black drum landed recently,they seem to like the dirty water. Red fish don't mind it either. when are the whiting going to show up?
> 
> when there is no surf might be a good time to stand on a ladder out on the sand bar.
> Next week is my last week of fishing for two months,I am trying to think positively.


jcallaham, are you by chance fishing out of Ft Morgan?


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

mostly Johnson beach. thought I'd try portofino today. pretty much got skunked,one of those really bad days. beautiful out there ,great conditions,just couldn't find fish to cooperate with me.
been seeing some good reports from the fort morgan area .maybe ought to put my AL licsense to some good use.


----------

